# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  New Build 35 Gallon Exoterra (pic heavy)

## b24082

My Aunt and I started a new build for dart frogs. We are not sure on which species yet, we will decide after it's planted and flourishing. 



This will be the little pond. We are planning on keeping a few mollies or guppies. It's roughly about 2 gallons of water and made out of plexi glass. It took quite a bit of aquarium sealant to get it to finally hold water.



Just another picture of probably my third - fourth try getting it to completely seal. 



Taking measurements of the egg crate and using pvc pipe to build the false bottom. 



The false bottom, partially installed.



I jumped ahead quite a bit in this pic, I failed to take partial pics during this process. We laid screen over the egg crate to prevent the top substrate (eco earth) from entering the bottom. We had the background lying around from a previous enclosure, and thoroughly cleaned (with a vinegar solution) it, then cut it to size and installed it. The pump is for the water fall feature. It is rated 160 gph. The filter, we found a container that luckily was about the same size. I cut a V underneath the filter in the container, because this filter is rated 90 gph, and had the potential to overflow. (so basically a overflow notch) We also installed "frog moss" around the sides of the false bottom to give it more of a natural look.

 

An overhead pic.



A picture of the expanding clay pellets being installed. (the name eludes me for some reason...) You guys/girls all know what they are.

 

All of them in.



A picture of the fogger we had laying around. 



Screen was put over the expanding clay balls and substrate is being added.



We cut these pieces of wood to size. The tubes were added to the filter and filter container. The water pump and filter was tested and works surprisingly well. The fogger is now hidden under the wood with a piece of screen covering it to prevent any frogs from getting inside the fogger container. 

 

Rocks were added (boiled to remove any potential contaminants)

 

Just another angle. What will be done next is we will use expanding foam to create a creek that will run down the pond. Plants will be installed (including air plants on the background) We will probably use fake ivy to cover the tube and pump, glued down with the aquarium sealant. Any input or suggestions are welcome. My aunt does frequent this site as well. Her user name is Anet. Thanks for looking.  :Wink:

----------


## b24082

This is actually a 35 gallon. My mistake, I didn't catch it before I posted. If a mod could kindly change that for me, so I don't have to repost.

----------


## Lynn

> This is actually a 35 gallon. My mistake, I didn't catch it before I posted. If a mod could kindly change that for me, so I don't have to repost.


There you go !  :Smile: 

It looks great !

Lynn

----------

b24082

----------


## Lynn

What are your plans for modification of the tops/screens ?

----------


## b24082

As far as the actual top? Not quite sure which screening part you are talking about...

----------


## b24082

Depending on how the humidity/heat levels turn out upon finishing the project, I can easily cut plexi glass to fit the top, or the plants combined with the water feature may achieve our desired humidity levels/heat. We will just have to see.  :Wink:

----------


## Lynn

> Depending on how the humidity/heat levels turn out upon finishing the project, I can easily cut plexi glass to fit the top, or the plants combined with the water feature may achieve our desired humidity levels/heat. We will just have to see.


I have three exos w/ darts.
I had to remove ALL the screens to maintain the humidity level. 
It has been replaced with glass.
They have layered substrate---All three are drilled for drainage.
Please ,let me know how you make out !!! I'm very interest!  :Smile: 

Thanks ,Lynn
I'm looking forward to seeing more photos.

----------


## b24082

Looks like I will make a glass top then  :Wink:  . As a side note, the fogger works quite well. It gives that jungle look, with a fairly subtle fog crossing the ground. Almost a horror movie cemetery look (just not over the top.) I will definitely be posting more photos, then finally a you tube video of everything working.

----------


## Lynn

> Looks like I will make a glass top then  . As a side note, the fogger works quite well. It gives that jungle look, with a fairly subtle fog crossing the ground. Almost a horror movie cemetery look (just not over the top.) I will definitely be posting more photos, then finally a you tube video of everything working.


Enjoy !

I was worried that a fogger would prevent me from _seeing_ my darts? ( fog up the glass in my chilly basement  ?) Don't know as I have zero experience with them.
After years with tree frogs ( and sitting in the dark   :Big Grin: )  I was looking forward to seeing my darts during the day; so I just extended the mist king.

----------


## b24082

The fog is so subtle (at least the way I made it) that it will not obstruct viewing. Also on a timer to add to the humidity levels (maybe 6 times a day for 10-15 minutes). Using distilled water will not create mineral deposits on the aquarium glass. (which i'm sure you already know)

----------


## Lynn

> The fog is so subtle (at least the way I made it) that it will not obstruct viewing. Also on a timer to add to the humidity levels (maybe 6 times a day for 10-15 minutes). Using distilled water will not create mineral deposits on the aquarium glass. (which i'm sure you already know)


Sounds very nice.   :Butterfly:

----------


## b24082

Let me clarify that though, distilled water ONLY in the small container holding the fogger, as shown above. The pond/waterfall water will be de-chlorinated and filtered.

----------


## bill

looks nice. but i am confused about some things. you made the pond water tight. then you have a 160gph pump feeding a 90gph filter. you cut slots in it to prevent overflow, but the slots drain into the leca. that seems to me that in about 60 seconds, your pond will be drained and all the water from it in the leca layer???? and what is feeding the fogger? all i could see was the fogger dug into the leca. not questioning anything you are doing, just some things don't make sense from a build standpoint.

----------


## b24082

It's not complete  :Wink:  . As I stated above, the next part will be using expandable foam to make a creek to the pool. That's how it will continually cycle. The testing we have done so far, shows both speeds of the pump with the kink in the tubing and 20 (roughly) degree angle of lift cycles in perfect harmony with the filter. The fogger will be fed with either a gravity induced water cylinder (which will be cleverly hidden), or with a tube that will be manually used to add water (for effect purposes.)

----------


## b24082

That would be pretty funny though... *It's all done post and video* 60 seconds of water running into the substrate, emptying the pond. "Oh damn, cut scene, CUT SCENE. *face palm*

----------


## bill

that's exactly why all my paludariums are run empty, except for water of course, for a minimum of 24 hours before i start adding anything. if it runs well for 24 hours, i'm happy. then i continue on to the next part.

----------


## b24082

Yeah, we considered all of this before adding any type of substrate. The tests we did came out nicely (the creek flow was replaced with an aluminium pan, before we add foam) , so we continued.  :Wink:

----------


## NatureLady

Do you have a way to drain your hydroballs?

----------


## pinkfeet

Looks great so far, I'm currently working on a exo terra 35 gal Congo set up for darts. My first so I won't share till it's completed lol. I know booo on me haha. But it's my first so it is taking forever to get the picture in my head to come to life. Can't wait to see how yours turns out. For the lid on mine I went to lowes an had them cut glass peices for me to fit over the screen snug an with a small bead of silicone an walla!  :Smile:

----------


## b24082

> Do you have a way to drain your hydroballs?


The water will drain through the hydroballs and through the false bottom which I can siphon with aquarium tubing when necessary. 

Thank you, pinkfeet.

----------


## b24082

The first foaming for the waterfall and creek. The foam will be cut down, and rocks will be glued in place for the creek. I smashed the foam down, with my fingers, when it was halfway dried, to give it a natural rock look.

----------


## NatureLady

Looks nice. Can't wait to see this build finish up, looks like you are well on your way. 

One question (I always have one seems), Is that pond GS? I hear it is a bit different to work with then the regular GS and would have loved to get my hands on some, but small town America doesn't carry it.  :Smile:

----------


## IrishRonin

Looks great, very interested to see it all finished.

----------


## b24082

> Looks nice. Can't wait to see this build finish up, looks like you are well on your way. 
> 
> One question (I always have one seems), Is that pond GS? I hear it is a bit different to work with then the regular GS and would have loved to get my hands on some, but small town America doesn't carry it.


It's not GS.   :Wink:

----------


## NatureLady

ooooooKay. So do you want to tell what it is? You had said it was expanding foam...

----------


## b24082

> ooooooKay. So do you want to tell what it is? You had said it was expanding foam...


just aquarium sealant for the pond with plexi glass walls.

----------


## NatureLady

I stand corrected...what is that you are using for your *STREAM* (the black stuff)

----------


## b24082

> I stand corrected...what is that you are using for your *STREAM* (the black stuff)


This was a mistake on my part, I must of read the question wrong. I'm sorry you got offended. The foam is a generic brand of polyurethane. I assumed you meant GE Silicone or Great Stuff as a "GS" acronym. My fault again and my comments were not intended to offend you. I was actually pretty busy today, but wanted to respond, so I did in short. =(

----------


## NatureLady

Thanks for explaining, it was a simple misunderstanding (on both of our parts). By saying that you smashed the foam it gave me an idea in my build and it work wonderfully, so for that thanks. I didn't take these thread replies as you being rude btw.

----------

b24082

----------


## b24082

> Thanks for explaining, it was a simple misunderstanding (on both of our parts). By saying that you smashed the foam it gave me an idea in my build and it work wonderfully, so for that thanks. I didn't take these thread replies as you being rude btw.


Maybe you can PM me and tell me... I'm naturally very blunt, not everyone agrees, and some people love it. I speak with the best intentions though, I hope to hear from you. If everyone thought the same as me, spoke the same as me, and did not disagree with me, I would personally be amazed. I thank you.

----------


## IrishRonin

Okay so I was also interested in your stream, is that foam water tight? Did you have to seal it? Also until this thread I was unaware GS made a pond version and now I want some bad! Also I really like how you stamped the foam down to get there rock look, did you have to carve it as well? Could you possibly get a close up of the stream I'd like to see how the texture came out, also Amanda you said you tried it, could I see? I got a lot of questions I know, you 2 have got my brain going

----------


## NatureLady

GS does make a black colored foam called Pond & Stone. From what I have read it is less expanding and some said it didn't go as far as the gap and crack GS. 

As for my experience...I waited about 30 minutes, give or take, and then I pressed (it was still tacky, but it easily came off of my bare hands) on it lightly until I got it to was happy with it. A few places I pressed it flat and a few places I just pressed some of the air out, because it was expanding to places I didn't want it to go. 

I have a build going called Mossy Frog Build. Go there and I'll tell you which parts I pressed the foam.

----------


## b24082

That's great naturelady. I've been putting off the build (doing other things) I'm going to have to do some more work.

----------

